# Working as a freelancer for a foreign company in Madrid



## Godan (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello fellow expats,

I've moved to Madrid a few days ago, as I was contacted by an Irish company to work here as a freelancer. I've tried applying to a NIE, so I can open a Spanish bank account and so forth, but the good folks at the foreigners office tell I need a contract with a Spanishbcompany, as well as health insurance,min order to request such document.

This is the third EU country I'll be living/working in (after Portugal and Germany), so this is quite confusing to me. I guess the question I have for you guys is: do I even need a NIE in order to work as a freelancer for a non-Spanish company?

Any tip or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Godan said:


> Hello fellow expats,
> 
> I've moved to Madrid a few days ago, as I was contacted by an Irish company to work here as a freelancer. I've tried applying to a NIE, so I can open a Spanish bank account and so forth, but the good folks at the foreigners office tell I need a contract with a Spanishbcompany, as well as health insurance,min order to request such document.
> 
> ...


Yes, you do. If nothing else, you need to put it on the invoices you no doubt issue them every month, and for you tax forms. Well, what you actually need is a NIF, but the NIF is the same as the NIE. I believe there's some kind of rule about being freelance and only working in one company...
I didn't know you had to present a contract to get an NIE. That can't be right. You don't have to be working to get one, but you do have to prove you have a certain income.
One thing I don't understand is that you said you'd been contractyed by the company, so doesn't that mean you've got a contract?
Here's the page from the Ministery of the Interior/ The Home Office listing what you need for an NIE and it doesn't say anything about a contract.
http://www.interior.gob.es/extranje...-de-identidad-de-extranjero-nie-723?locale=es
It does say however
_Comunicación de las causas económicas, profesionales o sociales que justifican la solicitud._
Which I interpret as meaning 
Evidence of economic, professional or social reasons as to why you are making the application. 
And if you have said work, perhaps that's why they want a contract.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Godan said:


> Hello fellow expats,
> 
> I've moved to Madrid a few days ago, as I was contacted by an Irish company to work here as a freelancer. I've tried applying to a NIE, so I can open a Spanish bank account and so forth, but the good folks at the foreigners office tell I need a contract with a Spanishbcompany, as well as health insurance,min order to request such document.
> 
> ...



To work free lance, you need to become autonomo/self employed, which involves you paying approx 260€ a month and then you have health care covered and will be able to apply for residency. Its an EU ruling that came into Spain last April

Jo xxxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have in the past, opened a bank account with just my passport and a fist full of dosh.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, you do. If nothing else, you need to put it on the invoices you no doubt issue them every month, and for you tax forms. Well, what you actually need is a NIF, but the NIF is the same as the NIE. I believe there's some kind of rule about being freelance and only working in one company...
> I didn't know you had to present a contract to get an NIE. That can't be right. You don't have to be working to get one, but you do have to prove you have a certain income.
> One thing I don't understand is that you said you'd been contractyed by the company, so doesn't that mean you've got a contract?
> Here's the page from the Ministery of the Interior/ The Home Office listing what you need for an NIE and it doesn't say anything about a contract.
> ...


and he is living here - which is why they are expecting him to register as resident & he therefore needs proof of income of some kind

it doesn't have to be a contract of employment - proof of sufficient funds or a regular bank transfer into a Spanish bank

if he says to them 'it's for work' - then of course they'll want to see a contract............


----------



## Godan (Mar 7, 2013)

Howdy folks!

Thanks for your kind replies.

Well, I've been to the Foreingers Office (yet again) and they were able to provide me with a provisional NIE, with which I may register myself as an 'Autónomo'. Bottom line is, I don't have a "contract" per say, so I was told this was the only way to be given a long-term NIE and to be taxed on any income generated by on-site Freelance work. 

I guess all I have to do now is open up a Bank account (btw, you only need a Passport to do so at "La Caixa") and establish myself as an "autónomo". I'm currently browsing the web, trying to find out exactly where I'll be able to do just that...

Cheers!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Godan said:


> Howdy folks!
> 
> Thanks for your kind replies.
> 
> ...


Well you have to go to your nearest Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal (SEPE) office, formally known as the Instituto Nacional de Empleo (INEM) office, and possibly the tax office, Hacienda


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Godan said:


> Howdy folks!
> 
> Thanks for your kind replies.
> 
> ...


I don't believe that 'long-term NIE' s exist any more. I think what you mean is a 'residencia' - that is, proof that you have registered on the list of foreigners.


If you are working here and staying more than 90 days, then you need more than just an NIE - you need a 'residencia'.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I don't believe that 'long-term NIE' s exist any more. I think what you mean is a 'residencia' - that is, proof that you have registered on the list of foreigners.
> 
> 
> If you are working here and staying more than 90 days, then you need more than just an NIE - you need a 'residencia'.


A Certificado de Residencia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well you have to go to your nearest Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal (SEPE) office, formally known as the Instituto Nacional de Empleo (INEM) office, and possibly the tax office, Hacienda


or get a gestor to do it 

lazy I know, but saves time if you're short of it...


----------

